# Christmas desserts



## Dina (Nov 28, 2007)

What are your favorite desserts for the holidays? Besides all the cookie baking, what are other famous desserts you make for Christmas?

We make buñuelos for Christmas. It's a crispy sweetended, flour tortilla fried in oil and sprinkled with cinnamon sugar.  buñuelos


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 28, 2007)

Aside from Christmas cookies, my faves for the holidays are Sweet Potato and Pecan pies, and Banana Pudding.  but then, I could eat those any time of year. They're just better suited to the wintertime. 

I also like to make and eat apple and pear tarts, pies and crumbles, accompanied by home made ice cream of various flavors.

for Hanukkah next week, I'll be making Rugulach, even tho the "tradition" is supposed to be jelly donuts (called Sufganiyot0.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

MMM let' s see. 

Mince pie was my first fave since I was little. 
Tiramisu is always there lately.
Chocolate Amaretto Mousse


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 28, 2007)

Buche de Noel


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 28, 2007)

Outside of a few candies & Cookies....Pecan Pie!! Peach Cobbler (made from real peaches not the cardboard kind!) Delmonico Nut Cake (Sorta like an Italian Cream Cake) Little fried pies made from peach, and apple. Banana pudding with lots of vanilla wafers...I gotta stop...I'm gaing weight just thinking about it.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 28, 2007)

I like savory things best, but my kids and grand kids really wolf down anything sweet..They love my cream puffs so that is always made this time of year, they love a big puff pastry shell with a custard and fresh berries,  my mom's banana split cake, and Italian rum cake...You can usually find one or another of these here, but with this gang, anything goes as long as there is sugar, cream ,butter they never say no..
kadesma


----------



## Bilby (Nov 28, 2007)

other than having a Christmas pudding (served with choice of custard, icecream or cream, or combination of all) and maybe some mince pies, we don't bother.  There is usually so much food that people don't want sweet things and if they do then there are so many chocolates and sweets floating around, that they will suffice any sweet cravings.  If there is a big group a fresh fruit salad and a pavlova will be added to the mix.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 28, 2007)

Many years ago -  too many years ago to think - I used to  host a Christmas  sweetshop party.  I  served NOTHING but  cookies,  candies, bar desserts, etc.  The variety usually included 35 to 40 different things.  I started baking at  the end of  October,  freezing the goodies that could be frozen, and baked  continuously until the time of the  party.  All in all, I usually ended up with somewhere  between 3,500 to 4,000 pieces.  As I look back, I'm amazed that I did all that because I had 3 small children at home at the time.  Isn't the energy of youth grand?

I  set a large table, almost the size of  ping-pong table, with a holiday cloth and served all the treats  on as many different kinds of Christmas plates,  dishes,  platters,  etc. I could get my hands on.

The guests were warned/cautioned ahead of  time that the  party was strictly sweets, sweets, sweets and I made sure to  have a big supply of take-home bags available so they could take home  those things they didn't have  the chance or tummy to eat.

It was colorful  and fun and everyone seemed  to have  a great time.  The house was decorated to the  max and Christmas music was played softly in the  background.  It really was Christmassy.

I hosted  this party for years and had a great time doing it.  There's no way I would tackle it now.


----------



## Lynan (Nov 28, 2007)

Like Bilby..I am a Downunderite, but just over a bit, across a ditch.  

Fruit salad is always lovely on a hot summers day, so we have tropical fruit salad at Xmas usually. Lots of fresh pineapple, mango, papaya, passionfruit, melon, strawberries, kiwifruit, etc. And most often I do a Pavlova Roulade with fresh berries and cream inside. Trifle is almost obligatory and this year I am doing Nigella's Chocolate Cherry version. Even though fresh cherries are about, I will be using jarred Morello's, cant beat the flavour!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 29, 2007)

Lynan said:


> Trifle is almost obligatory and this year I am doing Nigella's Chocolate Cherry version. Even though fresh cherries are about, I will be using jarred Morello's, cant beat the flavour!


Lynan, did they just show that episode on tv in NZ as well?? It was on here two Wednesdays ago!!


----------

